# Need some gift ideas



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

I want to keep myself busy so I'm thinking about doing some things for my husband and sending them to him just to make him smile and think about me. Any suggestions? I'm not all that creative or artistic but I'll have to force something out. Plus it can be fun.


----------



## fromblisstothis (May 17, 2012)

One Christmas I gave stbx a card and a small token gift that represented each of the five senses. For example, for 'SIGHT', I gave him a book on an artist that he and I shared a mutual appreciation for. In the ‘SIGHT’ card I wrote about the memories of going to the galleries with him on blustery fall Sundays, on how his physical appearance excited me, about how having him be the first and last thing I layed my eyes upon everyday was such a blessing...

For the ‘SOUND’ one I gave him a copy of our favourite band and in the card wrote about all the nights and dinner parties and concerts that we enjoyed together with this band playing in the background (sort of like a soundtrack to our relationship).

Taste: I gave him a certificate for a couples cooking class and in the card, I reminisced about the dinners cooked together over bottles of wine and amazing conversation while we were courting.

Scent: I gave him a bottle of his favourite cologne. There are SO MANY scents that remind me of him. Fresh mowed grass, the beach, wood smoke from our fireplace, I could go on and on (this one was the most fun) I wrote about all these in the card.

Touch – Yes, I got a ‘sexy ‘toy and I wrote about our romantic life and what it meant to me, I wrote about how his kisses melted me and his hugs sustained me...

It was a very special Christmas that year. And he still (four years later) had all the cards in his nightstand drawer.


----------



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Those are all good ideas but I was thinking more along the lines of something I can make. Like a crafts project. I don't have too much money to fork out.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

hmm I don't know if these are good suggestions or not but here goes:

- you could create a personalized diary, just a simple notebook with photos of you both cut out and pasted in randomly ...perhaps marking the dates he'll be back home again? (assuming you know in advance, I don't know how these things work). You could even note things _you'll_ be doing in advance in that notebook. Silly, funny things that he can smile about when he reads them, knowing what you're doing. 

- framed photo collage of you both.

- make your own gift cards to send... pucker up with your lipstick and leave a few kisses for him. 

- take photos of places around your home/area and add a tagline to them to express why you want to take him there. Eg: If there's a local park, take a photo of your legs/feet as you sit on the grass and write "Found a great spot for us to have a picnic" that kind of thing. I don't know if this would make him miss you more or if it would be nice for him to see you're finding different things while still thinking of him and how you can enjoy them together.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

fromblisstothis said:


> One Christmas I gave stbx a card and a small token gift that represented each of the five senses. For example, for 'SIGHT', I gave him a book on an artist that he and I shared a mutual appreciation for. In the ‘SIGHT’ card I wrote about the memories of going to the galleries with him on blustery fall Sundays, on how his physical appearance excited me, about how having him be the first and last thing I layed my eyes upon everyday was such a blessing...
> 
> For the ‘SOUND’ one I gave him a copy of our favourite band and in the card wrote about all the nights and dinner parties and concerts that we enjoyed together with this band playing in the background (sort of like a soundtrack to our relationship).
> 
> ...


I may so have to steal this, although not the exact gifts, but the concept.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

SepticChange said:


> Those are all good ideas but I was thinking more along the lines of something I can make. Like a crafts project. I don't have too much money to fork out.


I made a scrapbook for dh for fathers day, had the kids write their favorite memories and matched pictures with them, then added some of my own things that I love about him being a dad to our children.... you could adjust it for anything... make one of your relationship... and your favorite memories, and why they stand out, have one page with a single picture of him and a list of all the physical attributes you love, etc.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

livelaughlovenow said:


> I may so have to steal this, although not the exact gifts, but the concept.


Ditto.

Love the concept.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

Something else I did one year, I bought little treasure boxes at the family dollar, and wrote favorite memories inside. The treasure boxes were the kind you would use for home decor. I did one for my Mom, Pop and my Dad... they loved them.... I cut little peices of paper into multiple shapes and on each one I wrote a memory.


----------

